# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دوراهی پیرا پزشکی

## mohammad77s

سلام به دوستان گلم
از عزیزان یه سوالی داشتم  من توی دوراهی گیر کردم که بین این رشته های بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی علوم ازمایشگاه و هوشبری و اتاق عمل کدوم رو انتخاب کنم کدوم یک از اینا بازار کار بهتری داره و کدومشون از لحاظ درامدزایی از بقیه بهتره لطفا کمکم کنید دعاتون میکنم دوست دارم

----------


## Baloot

اول فیزیوترابی
 بعد هم به ترتیب خودت گفتی همرو ...

----------


## mehrdadlord

> سلام به دوستان گلم
> از عزیزان یه سوالی داشتم  من توی دوراهی گیر کردم که بین این رشته های بینایی سنجی شنوایی سنجی علوم ازمایشگاه و هوشبری و اتاق عمل کدوم رو انتخاب کنم کدوم یک از اینا بازار کار بهتری داره و کدومشون از لحاظ درامدزایی از بقیه بهتره لطفا کمکم کنید دعاتون میکنم دوست دارم


برو شنوایی ... خیلی وضعش خوبه ...

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## maryaam_M5R

هوشبری و اتاق عمل مشکلشون اینه نمیتونی واسه ارشد همون رشته خودتو بخونی و باید تغییر رشته بدی بعد هم نمیتونی مستقل کار کنی
علوم آز هم استخدامیش کم شد 
ولی فیزیوتراپی و بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی هم واسه ادامه تحصیل مشکلی نداری هم اینکه میتونی مستقل کار کنی بین اینا یکی رو با توجه ب علاقت انتخاب کن
فیزیو تراپی باید جا بیفتی یکم زمان بره ولی بینایی سنجی و شنوایی سنجی ب یه اندازه خوبن

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

نظر منو بخواي اول ميگم فيزيوتراپي از بقيه پيراپزشكي ها يه سر و گردن بالاتره ولي مشكلي كه داره اينه كه اگه بحواي مستقل باشي بايد دستگاهاي فوق العاده گرون قيمتشو بخري بعد از فيزيوتراپي بينايي سنجي هست كه هم در امد خوبي داره و هم پرستيژش بد نيست و يعد هم شنوايي سنجي ولي رشته هايي مثل هوشبري و علوم ازمايشگاهي  زياد بدرد بخور نيستن چه از لحاظ كار چه درامد چه پرستيژ

----------


## mohammad77s

دوستان گلم دست تگ تکتون میبوسم که راهنماییم کردید و فکر کنم به نتیجه دلخواهم رسیدم بازم اگر راهنمایی بود خوشحال میشم که مطرح کنید .
همتون دوست دارم ایشالا موفق باشید ... تورو خدا دعام کنید .

----------

